# Eurotunnel van versus motorhome



## 107476 (Oct 6, 2007)

just been looking at eurotunnel to book a one way ticket.

there was a major price difference between a Motorhome and a Van.

As I have never been through the tunnel why not book a Van if its a PVC.

Anyone any experience ???????



Jack


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Van*

Hello there,

I have just checked the costs on the dates we have booked for this month. Yes your right, much cheaper for a Van.

As yours is realy a van, unlike our Eura Coachbuilt, then I would book it as a Van and make the savings. After all, if you check-in using the automatic unmanned booths, who will take issue with you?.

Trev.


----------

